# As Winter comes



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

As VVinter comes - and the nights grow COLD ! - I throw another VIZSLA on the bed !!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

After getting Vizslas I figured out what a 3 dog night was.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

What you talking about, REM?! It's supposed to be in the 80's here today, and I for one, would like to stay in denial that winter is on it's way


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Dex - as in life & if you have a V - Preparation is the KEY 2 success - LOL


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Hahahahaha got me there ;D


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

That is just too funny as one of the previous posts was about the summer heat and fun in the water....... and I remember thinking Man it's fall, Thanksgiving weekend is here, it is getting cool if not cold and Dharma will need her Chilly Dog sweater and rain slicker. Maybe she will do better than she did last year as it was UTTERLY COLD and very snowy. She also is a year old now and knows what a winter is.


----------



## miru (Sep 9, 2014)

Hello 

I am reading your dialogue between experienced vizsla owners and I try to figure out,as an absolute beginer, if i will need to buy Leo a winter suite or not!We live in Suisse so winter can be serious and I love doing walks in the snow and "peau de foque"(going up on the mountain in fresh snow).I would like him to come !

Should he"dress up?" 

I am curious to hear more of your winter experiences!

Nice ,warm,indian summer,

Miru


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If mine stay in motion I don't need to coat them. If they were on a lead walk, or will be stationary of some time I would.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

miru, how cold does it get in Winter where you are?


----------



## miru (Sep 9, 2014)

Hello,
Winter could be as cold as -12 celsius.If we go up in the mountains,even colder.We would not need to do it, but may be love to do it.And he would not be on leash.

And may be he would need to be in a covered parking in the car (which he loves as a safe place since he was little) for an hour!

Thank you!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Mir - off lead & hunting a V never gets cold - off lead with no purpose except fun - cut the run in half - never had a coat 4 my V's - but do like the LL Bean coat - friends have it - to hot in the summer - to cold in the winter ? the pups never watch the weather channel ! ALWAYS up 2 us LOL


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Here we can get temps anywhere from 0 C to -20C or colder, especially with wind chill. As long as our guy is exerting a fair amount of energy he is fine out in the cold (he actually isn't a fan of coats). I have found that in colder temps (-10C and colder) his ears are more of a concern than his body. For this reason I have a head muff that I use on especially cold days.


----------

